# Chemical Engineer wants to do MS from canada



## Zahidharoon (May 31, 2011)

I am a chemical engineer, currently working in dubai. I want to do MS in chemical engineering from any canadian university. can anybody tell me about an aproximate fee in candian universities, and can i get work permit after completing my master.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Zahidharoon said:


> I am a chemical engineer, currently working in dubai. I want to do MS in chemical engineering from any canadian university. can anybody tell me about an aproximate fee in candian universities, and can i get work permit after completing my master.


Read the following for guidance:- Canadian Universities, Colleges, Higher Education and Employment in Canada


----------

